# vermeer bc1000xl infeed wheel not workingh



## etm

i have a bc1000xl as my back up chipper but now the infeed wheel is not working i have taken it to vermeer and they fix it but only for a short period of time and now it stoped working again before it would work if someone would push the button on the side and someone could chip but now it just wont turn it will go on reverse just not forwar do any of you have an idea on what the problem might be

thanks


----------



## deevo

etm said:


> i have a bc1000xl as my back up chipper but now the infeed wheel is not working i have taken it to vermeer and they fix it but only for a short period of time and now it stoped working again before it would work if someone would push the button on the side and someone could chip but now it just wont turn it will go on reverse just not forwar do any of you have an idea on what the problem might be
> 
> thanks



What year? Are the hoses good and on right not backwards?


----------



## etm

deevo said:


> What year? Are the hoses good and on right not backwards?


its a 2006 yes the hoses are put on right


----------



## lone wolf

etm said:


> its a 2006 yes the hoses are put on right



i have a bandit and had a similar problem once it was the forward and reverse valve that the safety handle is attached to.


----------



## Kottonwood

I had that exact same problem with my bc1000, mine is a 2004 without that stupid safety switch though. If you lift the cover over the fuel and oil fill there should be two electronic plugs in there, switch them and see if your wheel goes in forward but not reverse (that was the case with mine) if so that means you have electrical trouble somewhere. On mine it ended up being something really simple. The spring that sticks up out of the switch to be hit by the neutral bar had broken off on the forward switch... hence it wasn't engaging. Got the part from vermeer cheap and it has worked fine since.

Hope this helps,
Keith


----------



## etm

PatriotTreeCO said:


> I had that exact same problem with my bc1000, mine is a 2004 without that stupid safety switch though. If you lift the cover over the fuel and oil fill there should be two electronic plugs in there, switch them and see if your wheel goes in forward but not reverse (that was the case with mine) if so that means you have electrical trouble somewhere. On mine it ended up being something really simple. The spring that sticks up out of the switch to be hit by the neutral bar had broken off on the forward switch... hence it wasn't engaging. Got the part from vermeer cheap and it has worked fine since.
> 
> Hope this helps,
> Keith



i did change cables from elctronic plugs and the wheel did work on forward but not backwards also check swhitch that neautral bar hits and dint fix the problem i think it might be the gren button on the side the ones with the problem because when i push it to engage feeder wheel the blinking ligh wont even stop blinking like it usually does i am going to change them and see if thats the problem


----------



## Explorerdan

Did you find the problem? My chipper is doing the same thing.. All my safety switches are good and the switches for foreward/reverse/stop all test good. I also tested the magnetic pickup on the motor flywheel and I have 12 volts Ac at idle and 38 volts ac at full throttle,Does that seem correct??


----------



## Ruben Romo

I have the same blinking on mine and all the switches was perfect i ended up following all the wires and one of them was disconnect it on the safety bar from the feder plate . Mine is a 2011


----------

